# Hhr



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

anyone have any input on this chevy?


----------



## Launchnet (May 4, 2006)

*What's this got to do with chevy?*

I don't see anything about chevy. Or is this just to have someone look at these sites?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yes, chevy is a moderator here.

forums yield some funny names.

although, i think whosdat meant to drop in a link


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

lol
i meant chevrolet


----------

